# Classic vs Modern



## Chynagurl8 (Feb 26, 2005)

Okay someday I would love to get a shetland for driving, preferably a pinto so I could show Pinto as well as ASPC. I have only been around 1 modern, and have had more experience with classic ponies. I really like the movement of the moderns, but I have been told they tend to be a bit "hot". So which division do you like better and why?


----------



## Lewella (Feb 26, 2005)

Here in MN if you are going to show PtHA you are better off going with a good Classic. They fall into the PtHA's Pleasure division which is very popular. Moderns fall into Saddle division and there aren't many of them competing here in MN in PtHA but there is good competition in the Pleasure dividion.




There is also much more competition in the Classic driving classes at the ASPC shows that would be closest for you. MN just isn't Modern territory. LOL


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Mar 13, 2005)

I dont know much but i know i prefer the look of a classic but that is justmy personal opinion without alot of knowledge to back it up


----------



## Serene Acres (Mar 13, 2005)

We've had Modern Shetlands since before I was born we've also had Modern Pleasure and Classics as well as a few Hackneys for good measure. I think it really depends on what your looking for and the time your willing to put forth. To me there is nothing more exciting than driving a great Roadster Pony. However over the past ten years I've dedcided I prefer the Miniatures to the Shetlands I still help my Dad and love the fact I've been lucky enough to show both. Classics have really grown in popularity and have come leaps and bounds compared to what they use to be and it's really exciting to see them now a days, they are much nicer JMHO today than they were ten to fifteen years ago. In our Area we're lucky enough to have some great horses be it Modern Shetland,Modern Pleasure,Classics and Miniatures. If you ever have the opportunity come to an Area II show.



We'll be glad too se you!


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Mar 15, 2005)

I personally prefer classics, I like the more rounded body and the prettier head on many of them, but Moderns are exciting too.... and i think it just depends on the individual temperment whether you get one that is hot or not, classic or modern... some lines just tend one way or the other. something for everybody out there, and that is a good thing!


----------



## Erica (Mar 15, 2005)

Maybe you should look at the mix of them ----- Modern Pleasure Pony??

I have one (my only shetland) and love her, Summertime Plumeria, pictured below last year as a two year old filly. Hoping to bred her to some really nice shetlands in the upcoming years.


----------

